# FS> Crystal Red Shrimp & Painted Fire Red Shrimp



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have some painted fire red shrimp for sale.

babies sized (0.5-0.8): $4/each or 10 for $30
juveniles (0.8-1.3): $6/each or 10 for $50
full grown adults (1.3+): $7/each or 10 for $60








Baby size








juvenile size








full adult

Also have a few CRS for sale as my friend is shutting down his tank.
A/S Grades 5$ each. We can work something out if you purchase 10+








Crystals.

If your interested or have any questions please send me a PM.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

O.O hundreds of PFR.....


----------



## daiju007 (Jan 28, 2011)

hi i need 10 CRS let me know...u still have them...my no is 778 245 9110 ..


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry all the CBS in the photos are currently already sold, still have a couple CRS left as of now.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Free bump for nice guy and great shrimps!


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Most of the CRS are sold couple still pending, bump for the fire red babies they are growing fast!


----------



## cuddlefish (Sep 7, 2010)

Do you have anymore CRS left for sale? I would like to purchase some!


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry all sold.


----------

